
Amazon will stop selling Nest smart home devices, escalating its war with Google - eplanit
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-wont-sell-nest-products-from-google-2018-3
======
provost
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16506979](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16506979)

~~~
dang
Thanks! We moved comments there.

